# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνικο Αγχος

## Kostas9

Καλησπερα το ονομα μου ειναι Κωστας και θα ηθελα να συγχαρω ολους σας για το σαιτ σας και για την βοηθεια σας εδω μεσα σε ατομα τα οποια εχουν καποιες ιδιομορφιες θα τις ελεγα.Γραφω το θεμα μου καθοτι θα ηθελα να σας κανω καποιες ερωτησεις εαν υποαρχουν αλλοι πασχοντες σαν εμενα .
Περιγραφοντας τον εαυτο μου ειμαι αρκετα κοινωνικος βγαινω εξω γνωριζω αρκετο κοσμο χαιρετω ακομη περισσοτερο αλλα εχω ενα προβλημα που σιγουρα ειναι φοβια .Οταν αγχωνομαι ιδρωνω υπερβολικα χωρις να εχω προβλημα υπεριδρωσιας παθολογικο εννοω πχ οταν θα μιλησω σε καποιον νομιζω πως ολοι με κοιταζουν και με κρινουν και αρχιζω και ιδρωνω υπερβολικα οταν μιλαω με αγνωστη κοπελα γινεται ανυποφερτο .το προβλημα μετα απο λιγα λεπτα οταν φτασω σε σημειο οικοιοτητας και αρχισω να συνειδητοποιω οτι δεν γινεται τιποτα απ ολα αυτα σταματα αλλα εως τοτε εχω γινει μουσκεμα παιδια.Εαν ξανανιωσω παλι αβολα παλι ιδρωτας.Υπαρχει καποιος τροπος να το αντιμετωπισω?. Ειναι το μοναδικο πραγμα που με κραταει πισω σε ολους τους τομεις της ζωης μου επαγγελματικους και συναισθηματικους διοτι ενω ενω ειμαι πολυ εμφανισιμος με κανει να ντρεοπαι ασχημα φαντασου να στην πεφτει κοπελα λκαι εσυ να ιδρωνεις και να μην σταματας να ιδρωνεις  :Big Grin:  .Πλεον σκεφτομαι την φαρμακευτικη βοηθεια σοβαρα πιστευω πως ειναι ο μονος τροπος να με βοηθησει .Ποτε δεν ενιωσα ασχημα για τον ευατο που και ακομη και οταν μου συμβαινει αυτο συνεχιζω να μιλαω δεν κολλωνω απλα εχει καταντησει μαμακια .Θα μπορουσε καποιος να μου δωσει καποιες συμβουλες ?

----------


## Lacrymosa

κωστα γεια σου κ καλωσηρθες !!
σε ψυχολογο εχεις σκεφτει να πας να συζητησεις αυτο το θεμα, προτου καταληξεις στην φαρμακευτικη αγωγη ??

----------


## Kostas9

τον τελευταιο καιρο το σκεφτομαι πολυ εντονα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει κατι αλλο περα απο καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη .Προσπαθησα να το πολεμησω πολυ καιρο μονος μου αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη .Το μονο πραγμα που το εξαφανιζει ειναι το αλκοολ και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αρχισω να πινω για να σταματησω αυτα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους μου .υπαρχει καποιος μεσα στο φορουμ που να χει αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα?

----------


## Θεοφανία

> τον τελευταιο καιρο το σκεφτομαι πολυ εντονα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει κατι αλλο περα απο καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη .Προσπαθησα να το πολεμησω πολυ καιρο μονος μου αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη .Το μονο πραγμα που το εξαφανιζει ειναι το αλκοολ και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αρχισω να πινω για να σταματησω αυτα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους μου .υπαρχει καποιος μεσα στο φορουμ που να χει αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα?


είναι τρία τα σκαλιά όταν αντιμετωπίζουμε κάτι: μονος, ψυχολόγος, ψυχίατρος.
Εσύ γιατί πηδάς το δεύτερο?

----------


## Lacrymosa

κωστα το αλκοολ δεν ειναι λυση κ το ξερεις.. κανε ενα search στο φορουμ ισως βρεις παρομοιες περιπτωσεις να διαβασεις.. εφοσον δεν μπορεσες μονος σου κ εισαι σε τελμα, καλο ειναι να επισκεφτεις καποιον ψυχολογο/ψυχοθεραπευτη κ να του εξηγησεις πως εχει το πραγμα  :Smile:

----------


## Kostas9

εχεις δικιο σε αυτο μου ειναι λιγο περιεργο το συναισθημα να παω σε ψυχολογο πιο πολυ ανησυχω για την οικογενεια μου οτι θα τους στενοχωρησω με την λογικη οτι θα νομιζουν πως εχω καποιο προβλημα πιο βαριας μορφης απ οτι εχω

----------


## Lacrymosa

> εχεις δικιο σε αυτο μου ειναι λιγο περιεργο το συναισθημα να παω σε ψυχολογο πιο πολυ ανησυχω για την οικογενεια μου οτι θα τους στενοχωρησω με την λογικη οτι θα νομιζουν πως εχω καποιο προβλημα πιο βαριας μορφης απ οτι εχω


κωστα δεν χρειαζεται να δωσεις πολλες αναφορες στους γονεις σου... αλλωστε πας για κατι προσωπικο σου κ επειδη θες να το ξεπερασεις κ να βοηθηθεις.. δεν σημαινει οτι ολοι οσοι παν σε ψυχολογο πρεπει να εχουν κατι πολυ σοβαρο  :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> εχεις δικιο σε αυτο μου ειναι λιγο περιεργο το συναισθημα να παω σε ψυχολογο πιο πολυ ανησυχω για την οικογενεια μου οτι θα τους στενοχωρησω με την λογικη οτι θα νομιζουν πως εχω καποιο προβλημα πιο βαριας μορφης απ οτι εχω


..ενώ αν πας στον ψυχίατρο και σε πλακώσει στα χάπια, θα νιώσουν περήφανοι?

----------


## Deep purple

Θεοφανία εγώ διαφωνώ με τα τρία σκαλοπάτια.Ψυχίατρος δεν ισοδυναμεί με φαρμακευτική αγωγή απαραίτητα.

Όμως Κώστα ξεκινησε αν θέλεις απο έναν απλό παθολόγο ο οποίος θα σε κατευθυνει ανάλογα, αν και με μια γρηγορη ματιά στο ιντερνετ είδα ότι ίσε περιπτώσεις που συνδυαζεται η εφιδρωση με το αγχος προτείνεται ψυχοθεραπεία, ίσως με συνδυασμό αγχολυτικων

----------


## Kostas9

θα μπορουσατε να μου πειτε περιπου τιμες γιατι οικονομικα δεν ειμαι στα καλυτερα μου και εφοσον χρειαστουν συνεδριες σε καποιον ψυχολογο θα ηθελα ν δω ποσο κοστιζω και εαν μπορω να ανταπεξελθω οικονομικα(ειναι και αυτος ενας λογος που θελω να παρω φαρμακευτικη αγωγη )

----------


## Lacrymosa

κωστα εχεις pm..

----------


## retroG

ολα αυτα που γραφεις για υδροτα τα περναω και εγω τα τελευταια 15 με 20 χρονια θα ελεγα..εχει να κανει με το αγχος/φοβο..συμβουλη μου- πηγαινε να σε δει και να σε βοηθησει καποιος ψυχολογος....ολα θα πανε καλα ..τιποτα δεν κραταει για παντα  :Smile:  καλη δυναμη!

----------


## Kostas9

καταφερες να το ξεπερασεις ?

----------


## retroG

σε μικρο βαθμο θα ελεγα πως ναι...ακομα εχω θεμα ομως..ειδικα το καλοκαιρι  :Big Grin:

----------


## PostMortem

> τον τελευταιο καιρο το σκεφτομαι πολυ εντονα αλλα δεν πιστευω οτι θα βοηθησει κατι αλλο περα απο καποια φαρμακευτικη αγωγη .Προσπαθησα να το πολεμησω πολυ καιρο μονος μου αλλα δεν εβγαλα ακρη .Το μονο πραγμα που το εξαφανιζει ειναι το αλκοολ και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αρχισω να πινω για να σταματησω αυτα τα σωματικα συμπτωματα του αγχους μου .υπαρχει καποιος μεσα στο φορουμ που να χει αντιμετωπισει παρομοιο προβλημα?


Εχω αντιμετωπίσει αυτο που λες. Προφανώς κατι σε κάνει να νιώθεις άσχημα για τον εαυτό σου και πρέπει να βρεις τι είναι..Συνήθως είναι θέμα αυτοεκτίμησης..Το αλκοολ μετα απο λιγο σε κανει να νιώθεις ακόμα χειρότερα, δεν είναι λύση..Ασε που αμα γίνεσαι φέσι θα κάνεις και μ....ς εμμ βλακείες..

----------


## ioannis2

θα λεγες ότι το πρόβλημα όπως το εχεις τωρα είναι στον ίδιο βαθμό όπως και παλιά ή υπάρχει διαφορά? γιατί άμα εκτίθεσαι στις καταστάσεις που υποτίθεται φοβίζουν εξοικειώνεσαι με τον καιρό με αυτές και το πρόβλημα είτε εξαφανίζεται ή γινεται λιγότερο έντονο. Και σε ψυχολόγο να πας όσες συμβουλες κι αν σου δωσει, οποιαδήποτε μεθοδο αντιμετωπισης σου προτείνει ,το τελικό αποτελεσμα θα ναι το να εκτίθεσαι σε τετοιες καταστάσεις ώστε να εξοικειώνεσαι και καθε φορα να γινεται όλο και πιο ευκολα. Μήπως θεωρείς τον εαυτό σου κατώτερο των άλλων ή σου το προκαλεί η ανησυχία ότι δε θα τα πας καλά?, δλδ χαμηλή αυτοεκτίμηση. Άμα βαζεις τα δυνατα σου και έχεις καλό αποτέλεσμα στις συναναστροφες, δλδ πας κοντρα στις φοβιες και κανεις αυτο που κομπλάρεις να κανεις, λες αυτο που θα θελες να πεις και κανεις αυτο που θα θελες να κανεις παρά το φόβο, το άγχος και την εφίδρωση, τότε τονώνεται η αυτοεκτίμηση σου, αποκτας δυναμεις, βλεπεις τις φοβιες να διαψευδονται, και σου παιρνα η σκεψη, μα ήταν τοσο απλό? και τοτε καθε φορα θα το κανεις όλο και λιγοτερο δυσκολα.

----------


## Kostas9

Πιστευω πως οσο περναει ο καιρος αν και εκτιθεμαι αρκετα στο προβλημα μου αρχιζει και γινεται χειροτερο γι αυτο και σκεφτομαι να το αντιμετωπισω . Δεν νομιζω πως εχω χαμηλη αυτοεκτιμηση δεν φοβαμαι να χαιρετισω καποιον απλα δεν ξερω ξαφνικα αγχωνομαιΠχ μολις γνωρισω καποια κοπελα πρωτη φορα νιωθω οτι με κοιταζουν-κοιταζει και με κρινουν - κρινει και τοτε ξεκινα ο φαυλος κυκλος αλλα μετα απο λιγη ωρα ειμαι μια χαρα αλλα εως τοτε εχω κανει γραμμωση απο των ιδρωτα δεν παιζομαι λεμε !!!

----------

